# Important changes to BBC TV frequencies this weekend



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Important changes to BBC TV frequencies this weekend

There are some important changes happening on the BBC frequencies:


BBC1 West (Bristol)
BBC1 Channel Islands
BBC1 East (West) (Cambridge)

are all leaving their current frequency, and moving to the frequency currently used by BBC2 England - 10773 H
This means that their reception will be as per BBC2 England.
This means that BBC Channel Islands will no longer be recognised as being the strongest BBC1 region.

BBC1 Manchester
BBC1 Leeds
BBC 1 Tunbridge Wells

are all leaving their current frequency, and moving to the frequency currently used by BBC RAdio 5 Live and BBC1&2 Scotland - 10.802 H
This means that their reception will again be as per / similar to BBC2 England.

BBC1 Wales and BBC2 Wales 

will be moving from their current frequency to 10.788v - moving from a weaker horizontal to a stronger vertical frequency. So these Wales regions reception will be as per most BBC1 regions ie - almost 24/7 on most big dishes. Meaning some areas will have 24/7 reception of a BBC2 region.

BBC1 Northern Ireland and BBC2 Northern Ireland 

will be moving from their current frequency to 10.817v - moving from a weaker horizontal to a stronger vertical frequency. So these Northern Ireland regions reception will be as per most BBC1 regions ie - almost 24/7 on most big dishes. Meaning some areas will have 24/7 reception of a BBC2 region.

Why the changes?
The BBC have had to have a move around to amke space for the BBC1 HD channel.
This will be starting on Wednesday 3rd November.
The BBC had to make space for this channel, which will be on the same frequency as BBCHD channel.
The BBCHD channel will continue to operate showing "the best of the BBC in HD", and the BBC1 HD channel will be a simulcast of BBC1 London.

It will mean that if you watch BBC1 Channel Islands, then you will find that its reception has changed.

It will also mean that you should now have much better coverage of BBC2, either via BBC2 England (reception not changing), BBC2 Northern Ireland, and BBC2 Wales. The latter two regions have almost the same schedules as BBC2 England, with some minor changes for regional programmes.

Freesat and Sky boxes will automatically update themselves on Monday 18th October 2010 with these new frequencies.

Those with Non Sky or Freesat boxes will have to rescan the channels to make sure your boxes have the new BBC1 and BBC2 frequencies.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

sat said:


> Important changes to BBC TV frequencies this weekend
> 
> There are some important changes happening on the BBC frequencies:
> 
> ...


I normally have to reprogramme mine every evening anyway.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I normally have to reprogramme mine every evening anyway.


On Sky and Freesat boxes all BBC regions are already allocated a channel number and available via the EPG 900 upwards on freesatupwards and 970ish (just past them more specialised channels) on Sky boxes.

And you have serious problems with oyur system if your box is not keeping the EPG and numbers?

So not too sure what you mean by you have to reprogramme them in every evening?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

When I turn on the tv, normally about 6,45 / 7pm the message comes up 'no signal being received, switch off your box for 5 mins'. It won't let you do anything 'till you unplug it , wait a couple of mins, then reprogramme the default to 12051 /9 or 12200/7 then it will sort itself out & the same message will reappear , which we take no notice of & put in the channel number we want, which then comes up. From then on no problems. We have to do the same thing every time there's a power cut as well.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> When I turn on the tv, normally about 6,45 / 7pm the message comes up 'no signal being received, switch off your box for 5 mins'. It won't let you do anything 'till you unplug it , wait a couple of mins, then reprogramme the default to 12051 /9 or 12200/7 then it will sort itself out & the same message will reappear , which we take no notice of & put in the channel number we want, which then comes up. From then on no problems. We have to do the same thing every time there's a power cut as well.


Ah - i misunderstood.
So you are not having to reprogramme numbers etc channels in to your box ...

even so you should not have to keep on doing the DT process every day -

leave the sky box on a strong signal channel - like sky news - and all should be ok when you turn it back on again..

If your system does still does that, then you have a serious problem with your system somewhere...even if your box goes into autostandby it should come back onto the channel you were last watching...

remember changing the DT only HELPs the box boot up - it does nothing at all once you have channels back.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

sat said:


> Ah - i misunderstood.
> So you are not having to reprogramme numbers etc channels in to your box ...
> 
> even so you should not have to keep on doing the DT process every day -
> ...


Cheers , I'll try that.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

*BBC One HD - 3rd November 2010 - channel numbers*

BBC One HD - 3rd November 2010

BBC One HD will be available – from 3 November – on *Freesat channel 108, Sky channel 143 *

BBC HD will be available – from 3 November – on *Freesat channel 109, Sky channel 169 *

Both of these HD channel are on the "old BBC Channel Islands frequency", so reception wwill be as BBC CI was before Monday 18yth October.

Both BBC HD channel will be available for free on HD satellite receivers.

Dont know wher BBC Alba, that is currently on 169 on Sky is going...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

sat said:


> Dont know wher BBC Alba, that is currently on 169 on Sky is going...


Forget that - its been a long day - Alba is on 168 - DOH!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Ha, i've tracked it down ! Wanted to watch Grand designs last night , started off ok then it started to break up ( CH 4 ,which it has been doing for some weeks ) . It got so bad that I thought 'I'll see what it's like on the tv i've just put in for the wife' . Perfect, which got me thinking that it must then be a fault in the cable from the lnb to the box. So this morning I checked the connection to the box & the one above the false ceiling, both ok. The connection to the satellite was ok but, where we moved the dish from wall mounted to floor mount & had to extend the cable , one side fell off in my hand as i touched it !! When I looked in the connetor it didn't have the thread that screws on to the outer sleeve, it was just plain ! So with not enough cable to re-make the connection I had to put a piece in with two joints now, all with threads in them, & I've put heat-shrinkable sleeving over them as well . Funny how it only affected CH4 & no others ? The state of the joint , I was surprised that anything worked !


----------

